# Vegetable garden



## lienluu (Aug 3, 2006)

I guess it's no big deal for most people, but here in Manhattan, it's such a treat to be able to have a vegetable garden! here are a few shots of part of it.


----------



## Heather (Aug 3, 2006)

My gosh, Lien - that's not a garden, it's a jungle!!!
Nicely done! 

I don't believe you are eating it all though....


----------



## lienluu (Aug 3, 2006)

Heather said:


> My gosh, Lien - that's not a garden, it's a jungle!!!
> Nicely done!
> 
> I don't believe you are eating it all though....




HATE tomotoes and cucumbers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2006)

lienluu said:


> HATE tomotoes and cucumbers.


How sad.
I love them!
Nice garden, indeed!


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2006)

Good Job:drool:


----------



## Sangii (Aug 7, 2006)

yep, I guess this really is a priviledge to have such a nice little jungle in Manhattan ! good growing job !


----------



## Gideon (Aug 7, 2006)

Very nice, bet the parrots are happy


----------

